# ACTUAL conversation in Germany...



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Frankfurt Control Tower:

British Airways 487 you are clear to gate 34

BA: Stand by tower (parked in the middle of the tarmac)

CT: 487 what are you doing?

BA: Stand by, we're looking for that gate number on the map

CT: 487 have you never been to Frankfurt before?

BA: Once, in 1944, but it was dark, and we didn't land.


----------

